# Severe exhaustion 5 years post op



## bebebethany (6 mo ago)

Hi everyone,
I am 5 years post op total thyroidectomy after finding thyroid cancer. I am on Synthroid and Liothyronine and my doctor checks my levels every few months and changes them based on my symptoms and levels. Is there any ideas on what I can do to help my exhaustion? I work full time and have a 2 year old son. Its making it difficult to function once I get home from work. Thanks for all you suggestions!!!


----------



## P.Raye (6 mo ago)

bebebethany said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am 5 years post op total thyroidectomy after finding thyroid cancer. I am on Synthroid and Liothyronine and my doctor checks my levels every few months and changes them based on my symptoms and levels. Is there any ideas on what I can do to help my exhaustion? I work full time and have a 2 year old son. Its making it difficult to function once I get home from work. Thanks for all you suggestions!!!


Hi. I'm almost 6 months post total thyroidectomy and thyroid cancer. I don't have a solution for you but I'm having the exact same issue with tiredness and it interfering with how I function. All I'm being told is that the medicine gets constantly adjusted. I hope you find some relief. I'm frustrated now. I can't imagine how frustrating it must be 5 years later.


----------



## cujet (Feb 6, 2015)

Take a look at my posts about T3 only treatment, taken 6x per day. You might find that it's worth a try. It works so fast that you'll know right away. 

I'm male, 58, 220 pounds and I have to take 12.5mcg, 6x per day. While that seems like a pain, it's really not, considering how much better I feel. I just keep a bunch of 'em in a little flat plastic container in my wallet. (it's actually an SD card holder) 

It may not work for you. But I believe it's at least worth a try.


----------



## Vlindy (2 mo ago)

I had a similar question. It's not answered, but Golgo13's insight might help you.








Hyperthyroid after thyroidectomy... Symptoms?


I had a thyroidectomy and RAI About a year and a half ago. My thyroid hormone is at the very top limit to keep any residual thyroid tissue from becoming cancerous. What are the symptoms of this? Mine don't seem to line up quite right. I'm far less active than I used to be. No more late nights...




www.thyroidboards.com


----------

